# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Naja Grass

## Guppendler

Anyone know anywhere that is selling naja grass now? Been looking for it for quite some time but to no avail

----------


## Trichopsis

I know where I can get a bunch of _Najas indica_ for free. But there's always the risk of introducing snails, damselfly nymphs, and other unwanted hitchhikers. I can get a bunch for you if you don't mind, or if you're able to quarantine the plants.

----------


## Guppendler

Thanks bro, I can quarantine the plants. How can I collect from you?

----------


## Trichopsis

Guppendler, just sent you a PM.  :Smile:

----------


## David Chan

so naja grass is good for tanks?

----------


## Guppendler

> Guppendler, just sent you a PM.


Many thanks to Trichopsis for his generosity and kind help in collecting and passing the Najas Indica. Great guy!

----------


## Guppendler

> so naja grass is good for tanks?


Actually I was looking for najas guadalupensis, I used to keep them before and they break off very easily and somehow did not do well under my care, or lack off. With najas Indica, it's a better plant to 'work with' as it does not break off that easily compared to its leaved Cousin guadalupensis. The Indica has needle shaped leaves and look like hornwort but it does not melt like hornwort. I might still look for guadalupensis as l like the fact that it can sit on the bottom of my bare tanks. Both najas are great plants for fry to hide

----------


## Trichopsis

> Actually I was looking for najas guadalupensis, I used to keep them before and they break off very easily and somehow did not do well under my care, or lack off. With najas Indica, it's a better plant to 'work with' as it does not break off that easily compared to its leaved Cousin guadalupensis. The Indica has needle shaped leaves and look like hornwort but it does not melt like hornwort. I might still look for guadalupensis as l like the fact that it can sit on the bottom of my bare tanks. Both najas are great plants for fry to hide


Yah I've found that Najas indica does quite well in all sorts of conditions. It doesn't matter whether it's floating or rooted in the substrate. I've also had problems in the past with hornwort melting without reason, so I find Najas is a good alternative. Hope they do well!  :Smile:

----------


## Guppendler

So far no melting from najas indica. I reckon their growth rate is pretty slow under low light low tech conditions but no complaints. Am very happy with this hornwort alternative.

----------


## whatthefish

Hey, any chance to get some cuttings of this Najas Indica from you? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trichopsis

> Hey, any chance to get some cuttings of this Najas Indica from you? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure! How much do you need? Would a small takeaway container be enough? You can PM me with details and we should probably be able to arrange to meet sometime next week.  :Smile: 

Also, I have to warn you, the plants might have small snails or damselfly nymphs hiding among them so it would be best if you could quarantine them for a while to make sure that you don't introduce any unwanted guests into your setups. I try my best to check and remove those that I find, but it would be good if you could also do another round of checks just in case.

----------


## alexlowyh

hi, sorry to dig up an old thread but I'm looking for Naja grass, anyone know where I can get them ? Thanks in advance!

----------


## JustKeepSwimming

alexlowyh you might want to check out http://www.horti.com.sg/lawn/lawn1.htm as they sell grass seeds. They might now have naja grass buts its a lead.

----------


## pauljones

Check this out http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handful-Naja...-/222309245020
______________________________________________________________________
Tow Truck St. Louis

----------


## bluebubbles

I am looking for Najas Grass (Guppy grass) too. Checked with Green Chapter but boss there said he didn't know what that was. I think the plant shouldn't be expensive as it grew like weed in the tank. Some of the plants in SV look quite similar, unfortunately most Singapore LFS don't label them and I risked buying the wrong stuff.

----------


## geol9

anyone know where I can get them?

----------


## geol9

where I can get them?

----------


## Jules

Anyone know where to get this? Am interested in a small piece of this for my small guppy tank.

----------

